# [ODMP] Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas ~ January 20, 2006



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

A Trooper with the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on January 20, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18128*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Trooper Matthew Dewayne Myrick 
*Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
Texas*
End of Watch: Friday, January 20, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* 11425

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, January 20, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Trooper Myrick was killed in an automobile accident while responding to an accident call in Deaf Smith County. He was responding on FM 1259, in Hereford, when his patrol car left the roadway at Main Street and struck a concrete culvert. The patrol car burst into flames upon impact with the culvert.

Trooper Myrick had served with the Texas Highway Patrol for 2 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.

Agency Contact Information
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

